# Frogs and snails together?



## stolen_wing

Hi

I am pretty new to all this but remember wanting vasrious amphibians since I was a little kid. Now I am old enough to get one I'm just trying to decide what to get and I like the idea of frogs but still deciding and reading up on everything first!!

Anyway, I heard somewhere you can keep some frogs with snails? Is that true? If so what types live well together?

Thanks :blush:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

what is the purpose of the snails?


----------



## stolen_wing

onemanandhisgecko said:


> what is the purpose of the snails?


Well I have no idea really, as I say I dont know enough about it. I just read somewhere that they live ok in the same habitat and wondered if it was true.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i dont think you really need snails with any frog mate, but dont quote me on that as im no expert. :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Unless the snails slimey stuff is bad I cant think why not?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Unless the snails slimey stuff is bad I cant think why not?


It is- especially the African giants! Roughly the same conditions would suit both, although the snails would decimate any plants, and they crap *everywhere*. I'd keep them separately myself, but taking those things into consideration, it could be done.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Here is why...

FROG AND TOAD PARASITES AND TREATMENTS Pollywogs World of Frogs

this is a good fact sheet that tells you not to house snails with frogs, even though it mentions aquatic snails and frogs, the same would apply to land snails due to eggs being laid and being dormant in the soil until ingested.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> Here is why...
> 
> FROG AND TOAD PARASITES AND TREATMENTS Pollywogs World of Frogs
> 
> this is a good fact sheet that tells you not to house snails with frogs, even though it mentions aquatic snails and frogs, the same would apply to land snails due to eggs being laid and being dormant in the soil until ingested.


Very interesting piece! I have only heard of aquatic snails doing this- but why take the chance?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I wouldnt go putting my snails in with my frogs, mainly because they'd destroy my plants! Plus they'd make a mess, and if they start breeding you'll be forever digging up eggs :lol2:


----------



## pollywogsworld

I just wanted to say 'Thank you' to 'ilovetoads2', for bringing up that important point. Terrestrial snails are potential carriers of trematodes/nematodes.

Alynxia
pollywogsworldoffrogs.com


----------

